# JavaFX oder swing



## B4cteria (22. Jan 2018)

Hallo Java Anhänger,
ich bin noch relativ neu im Thema. Nun würde mich interessieren ob man sich inzwischen eher auf die Programmierung mit JavaFX konzentrieren sollte oder ob man mit swing immer noch gut im rennen ist. Die meisten Tutorials und Bücher beschäftigen sich nunmal eher mit JavaFX und im Internet liest man auch so einiges. Deshalb würde ich gerne von euch wissen zu was ihr mir raten würdet.
MfG Nils


----------



## olfibits (22. Jan 2018)

Schwierig zu sagen. Swing ist für "kleinere" Programme schon ganz OK aber JavaFX ist einfach meiner Meinung nach zeitgemäßer und irgendwann wird JavaFX einfach das Maß der Dinge sein. Vor allem für Layout und anderes.
Ich mag JavaFX persönlich mehr und mache das mit dem JavaFX SceneBuilder (ganz aktuell ist der zwar auch nicht mehr, aber er taugt) und der NetBeans IDE. Damit bin ich eigentlich am zufriedensten.
Wenn du nur kleinere GUI-Anwendungen machen willst und das nicht zu umfangreich machen willst rate ich dir zu NetBeans und Swing, da NB auch einen eingebauten GUI-Builder hat.
Was wäre denn dein Ziel mit Java Entwicklung?


----------



## B4cteria (22. Jan 2018)

@olfibits Also ich verfolge mit der ganzen Sache kein bestimmtes Ziel. Mache das eher so aus Spaß. Daraus folgt auch irgendwie das ich natürlich nicht vorhabe irgendwelche Anwendungen für Unternehmen etc zu entwerfen sondern mehr so kleine Spiele programmieren möchte. Aber wie gesagt kein exaktes Ziel. Ich habe halt, nachdem ich die Grundlagen einigermaßen konnte, mich durch YT-Videos "weitergebildet". Dort haben zum Anfang alle swing benutzt aber inzwischen hat einer auch schon angefangen JavaFX zu benutzen. Nun ist es natürlich dann schwer andere Tuts zu folgen wenn diese in swing weiter programmieren. 
Dennoch habe ich jz gerade versucht mal etwas was in swing geschrieben wurde in JavaFX umzusetzen und bin leider auf das Problem gestoßen das ich gerne ein Spritesheet verwenden würde, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung wie das in JavaFX umzusetzen ist, da die Tuts dazu immer nur Animationen mit diesen sheets machen aber nicht einfach nur Texturen laden. 
Daher die frage ob ich das einfach in Swing nachprogrammieren soll oder ob sich die Mühe lohnt sich mit JavaFX auseinanderzusetzen.
Wenn du also für mich einen Lösungsansatz hast, Quellen bei denen ich mich mal einlesen oder damit auseinandersetzten könnte oder sonstige Sachen dann würde ich mich sehr freuen.
MfG


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (23. Jan 2018)

Swing wird nach wie vor in vielen Firmen eingesetzt, aber wenn du sowieso neu anfängst und nicht jahrelang mit Swing gearbeitet hast, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall raten, JavaFX lernen. Mir macht das Arbeiten damit jedenfalls großen Spaß und es wird im Gegensatz zu Swing ja auch noch weiterentwickelt. Zu JavaFX gibt es auch eine Bibliothek für Spiele (FXGL), ich habe zwar noch nie damit gearbeitet, aber kannst dir ja mal anschauen.


----------

